# Summer Holiday for £66!



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just booked my Ferry for the August School holidays (6th - 25th) - return Dover-Calais with SeaFrance for 8m Motorhome and 4 passengers only £66.37 (using the subsribers discount). Amazing it gets cheaper every year.

Just need to plan where to go - that should fill a few evenings.

Cheers,


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good work, Dibs, don't plan too much, though!


----------

